# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  khuyến cáo về việc mua windown7 không rõ bả quyền

## anhhoaintv12345

hiện tại thì mình thấy có khá nhiều người giao bán windown7 bản quyền mà không rõ nguồn gốc
vậy có nên bỏ tiền ra mua nó trong khi mình chưa có 1 cơ sở thực tế nào cho biết đó là bản windown chính hãng không nhỉ ?
hôm nay hiệu còi sẽ demo 1 bài active windown7 cho các bạn dùng thử thay vì muốn dùng mà không có tiền mua bản win chính hãng!
bài viết này mình sưu tầm dc và đã edit lại


chắc có lẽ nhiều người trong chúng ta đều biết các cụ ***** cho window 7. nhưng các ***** đó phải đi giả lập slic 2.1 ( chứng chỉ bản quyền của microsoft ) thành ra làm chậm máy của chúng ta và window của chúng ta là bản quyền giả tạo. như vậy chúng ta cần làm gì, đó là phải đưa slic 2.1 ( hay còn gọi là mod bios) vào máy của chúng ta để window có bản quyền mãi mãi ( không giả tạo). các bạn nào đã dùng ***** thì bạn hãy gỡ ***** ra và làm theo cách này. vì cách này là cách tốt nhất thế giới vào thời điểm này, cách này ta gọi là active chứ không phải *****. mặc dầu có nguy hiểm nhưng miễn không mất điện là ok và khi bạn làm được rồi thì máy tính của bạn đã sỡ hữu một bản window chính hãng từ ms cho các hãng máy tính.
download bộ công cụ:đây
đầu tiên bạn phải xem máy mình có slic 2.1 không, nếu có thì bạn làm luôn phần 3. không thì phải làm tuần tự các phần. xác định như sau. cài chương trình rw everything trong bộ công cụ .mở chương trình và chọn như trình tự sau:
vào access> acpi tables

chờ một lúc cho bảng acpi hiện lên các bạn chọn tab slic như hình:

bạn nhìn xuống vị trí: 53 20 01 00 02 …. như hình sau
ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 657x473.
với hình trên thì bios của tôi đã có chứng chỉ slic 2.1 và active ok.
trường hợp nếu cũng tại địa chỉ 53 đó nhưng hiện như thế này:
53 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 thì đây là slic 2.0 và do vậy không thể active thành công được.
kết luận:
53 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 -> slic 2.0 -> không active w7 được
53 20 01 00 02 00 00 00 -> slic 2.1 -> active được
phần 1:chú ý: bạn không được để mất điện đột xuất khi mod không thì toi đó, làm thật cẩn thận không sai một bước, yên tâm đi sẽ thành công thôi ( hàng xịn phải chấp nhận mạo hiểm )
_1. cách này chỉ áp dụng với ami hoặc award bios. không áp dụng với phoenix bios.
2. download công cụ hỗ trợ chỉnh sửa bios của ami và award: ). giải nén bạn sẽ được 2 thư mục ami slic tool 1.31 và award tool 1.16
3.chạy file awardtool.exe hoặc slic.exe trong thư mục tương ứng với loại bios của bạn.
chú ý: trong vista hoặc w7 bạn cần right click -> run as adminstrator
4.chọn original bios -> tìm đến file rom của update bios ở phần 2 (tùy từng main)
5. chọn hãng sx (manufacturer). nếu không có trong danh sách thì chọn other
6. chọn slic. mình khuyên chọn luôn slic 2.1 vì có thể active cả vista lẫn w7. bạn tìm trong các thư mục slic21 và slics 2.1 (trong file nén đã tải về) bản slic phù hợp với máy mình. nếu là desktop thì chọn đại đi =.= (tớ chọn dell)
nếu bạn muốn dùng slic của dell, hãy chọn slic là file slics 2.1\dell_qa09.bin và slp là dell slp 
7. chọn slp. ví dụ nếu bạn chọn dell slic thì chọn tiếp dell slp. chú ý: đừng động tới cái slp "dell system"
8.nhấn nút verify gần đó -> chọn certificate. phần mềm sẽ báo cho bạn biết bios và certificate có phù hợp hay không (phải phù hợp thì sau này mới dùng cert đó để active windows được).
9. mục method để nguyên (phần mềm sẽ tự lựa chọn).
10. nhấn go. xong.
11. sau khi phần mềm báo successful, bạn hãy nhấn verify. đợi nó chạy xong là ok. bây giờ chỉ cần update bios là bạn có slic 2.1_ 
phần 2:
update bios: hướng dẫn cho các bạn dùng dòng main gygabyte ( các dòng khác cũng tương tự ) 
_bước 1: đầu tiên bạn dùng phần mềm everest (có trong các cd phần mềm ở các cừa hàng vi tính) để xem thông tin phần cứng. mở everest lên, bấm vào dấu cộng trước mục motherboard ở khung bên trái, bấm chọn motherboard, ghi lại tên của mainboard trong mục motherboard name (ví dụ gigabyte g31m-es2c)._
_bước 2: truy cập vào website của hãng sản xuất theo địa chỉ sau: http://tw.giga-byte.com/, và làm như sau 
ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 912x629. 

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 627x745.
trong khung danh sách bên dưới là các phiên bản bios, chọn phiên bản có ngày tháng mới nhất so với phiên bản đang sử dụng. bấm vào dòng download from... để tải về. tiếp theo bạn cần tải thêm phần mềm gigabyte @bios writer for win32 từ địa chỉ này_
_bước 3: máy của bạn phải cài sẵn winrar để tiện cho việc trích xuất tập tin bios mới tải về. tạo một thư mục mới trong một phân vùng bất kỳ, đặt tên là bios update để lưu trữ các tập tin trên. bấm chuột phải lên tập tin bios mới tải về, chọn extract here, sẽ có 3 file trích xuất ra khỏi gói phần mềm này là autoexec, flash86fgb và một file rom chứa dữ liệu. file rom này được đặt tên theo tên của mainboard và số hiệu phiên bản (ví dụ g31mes2c.fgb), bạn sẽ sử dụng file này trong quá trình nâng cấp sắp tới. mở tập tin motherboard_ utility_gbttools_gbt_atbios (có thể do tên quá dài nên bạn chỉ có thể thấy tên file này là motherboard_utility _gbttools_...) để tiến hành cài đặt chương trình gigabyte @bios writer for win32. sau khi cài đặt xong, khởi động chương trình theo đường dẫn start > program > gigabyte > @bios > @bios. nếu xuất hiện hộp thoại message thì bấm ok. 

trong giao diện chính của chương trình bấm nút save current bios, chọn đường dẫn đến my documents, đặt tên vào ô file name, bấm nút save. động tác này giúp bạn lưu lại những thiết lập trong bios để phòng khi gặp sự cố trong quá trình update. bấm nút update new bios, chọn đường dẫn đến thư mục bios update, chọn tập tin rom đã nói ở trên. nếu chọn sai sẽ hiện hộp thoại error thông báo lỗi “can not load rom image bin file. maybe bin file size not match”. bạn bấm ok, sau đó bấm nút update new bios để chọn lại. nếu bạn chọn đúng chương trình sẽ tiến hành cập nhật ngay. bấm ok trong hộp thông báo “do you want to update bios”. sau khi hoàn tất, bạn sẽ gặp thông báo “bios update completed. you must restart your system to take new change”. bấm nút ok để khởi động lại máy tính._
vậy là bạn đã update xong bios. rồi bấy giờ hãy kiểm tra xem máy bạn đã có slic 2.1 chưa. nếu có thì xin chúc mừng 
phần 3:
bây giờ chỉ còn cần cài đặt serials và certificate cho windows là xong, bạn vô thư mục opatool.v0.2_vnzoom lần lượt làm theo chỉ dẫn trên màn hình dos là được. 
như vậy là window của bạn đã có bản quyền hẳn hoi như của các hãng máy tính trên thế giới rồi đó. xin chúc mừng 


một lần nữa mong các bạn nên suy xét kỹ trước khi bỏ tiền ra mua những bản windown (nói chung và tất cả những thứ rao bán không rõ nguồn gốc nói riêng)!

----------


## nguyenduong2402

bài của bạn hiệu còi rất hay, mình cũng có thêm một chút bộ xung 
hiên nay đúng là quá nhièu người rao bán key win 7, lúc đầu mình thấy rất bình thườg vì nhưng key win 7 bán ra với giá 150k- 200k.mình nghĩ đang trong đợt cạnh tranh với linux thì đó là chuyện thường, nhưng càng ngày mình càng thấy đáng ngờ hơn.key win 7 giảm giá đến chóng mặt, có bạn rao bán 50- 70k thậm chí 20k cũng có người rao bán.dây là một điều rất đáng để nghi ngờ
một bản win bản quyền bán với giá tiền triệu mà có thể rơt giá như vậy.
cho nên các bạn nên kiểm tra kĩ khi mua key win 7 nhé

----------


## chungcuhanoi

cám ơn anh hieucoi nhé! anh sưu tầm cái này cũng hay

----------


## kaysone2911

tại vì tui ko thích sài win7 chứ không đã cài 1 cái rồi! cái nào mà bỏ tiền ra thì sài vẫn đã. cứ theo cái này thì ms thất nghiệp hết
thanks cho hieucoi cái đã

----------


## kenhanhnong

nói thật cái này làm kô cẩn thận thì toi cái máy như chơi! còn cái vụ điện nữa chứ. lam sao biêt mất điện khi nào đc.nếu ai làm thì nên có bộ giữ điện thi tốt hơn.
dù sao cũng thanks hieucoi vì đã sưu tầm đc bài viết hay!
cố gắng phát huy.
thân!

----------


## linht1106k1

bài học của hiêu rất có giá trị !! hay lắm !!

cảm ơn và chúc hiêu đạt nhiều thành công lớn hơn !! thân

----------

